# World's Best Skyline 2010



## Turbosnail

This is a poll for the 2010 world's best skyline as voted for by skyscrapercity members. One vote only please and it's important to bear in mind that by the end of 2010 some city skylines will change slightly, therefore the accuracy of the poll may not 100% reflect people opinion, however I think it will be a good guide.


----------



## aismanggo

kuala lumpur skyline 2010


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore Skyline:*


----------



## HK999

5 votes for KL, 2 votes for singapore ... east asian cities are going to win because mobilization is their strength. :| but ... thank god everyone knows which skylines are the best:

#1 HK
#2 NYC
#3 shanghai
#4 chicago
#5 dubai

^^ not including those cities in the top 5 is pure ignorance. 

*1# HONG KONG*

Ribarca
http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/









super big: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4082/4807214297_15078f531d_o.jpg









super big: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4077/4807144901_040e83e7b8_o.jpg









super big: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4093/4808083371_4fbcc47575_o.jpg

Ribarca

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/










Ribarca
http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/










super big size: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4117/4818171731_e6effc5c63_o.jpg


----------



## El_Greco

What constitutes the best skyline? Number of skyscrapers, height of skyscrapers, architecture or something else?

To me the most aesthetically pleasing skyline is that of Seattle.


----------



## Turbosnail

El_Greco said:


> What constitutes the best skyline? Number of skyscrapers, height of skyscrapers, architecture or something else?


This is an entirely subjective poll so there are no set criteria - whichever skyline people like the best for any reason. For me, it's Hong Kong - tall and modern, lots of water and colours, mixed with the intrigue and fascination that the old oriental boats (whatever they're called) give in the bay.


----------



## Botswana

New York conquers all. :cheers:


----------



## bennyboo

some more shits of seattle mostly thnx to pwright1 and desertpunk




































































































unfortunately all the photos i took in my trip to Seattle became extremely blurry and idk how to fix that :S


----------



## erbse

It'll always be NYC, no matter how hard other cities try. You can't get so many awesome historical skyscrapers in any other city, amongst new icons and a vibrant, yet inviting and enjoyable urban cityscape.
No chance for plastic towns like Dubai and Singapore - or for urban messes like Sao Paulo and Shanghai.


My sympathy vote goes to Frankfurt though.  For it being the smallest city with an utterly amazing skyline, being the best European and having the highest ratio of quality towers in the list.


Frankfurt skyline shot I posted here:


erbse said:


> fotocommunity.de


And some more from the same thread:


KAZAN RESIDENT said:


>


----------



## El_Greco

I wouldnt call Singapore plastic. Its is the most amazing, livable, lively, beautiful, vibrant, functional, modern and all round awesome city.


----------



## erbse

It's indeed the perfect plastic city.  Whatever, it's all about opinions here, so to each his own I guess.


----------



## guy4versa4

El_Greco said:


> What constitutes the best skyline? Number of skyscrapers, height of skyscrapers, architecture or something else?


for me..beautiful skyline is refer to beautiful arrangement of the building,the overall architecture,enviroment as adding value for dramatic view..that can see from eye level..its not about density,how technology or how big that city...example...singapore has good skyline ..its only my opinion for skyline term


----------



## ainttelling

Pwngyang, Best Korea. Because:

- it is green (true Socialists rely on a quality public transportation system)
- well-planned and maintained (especially in recent years)
- has monuments in a wide range of styles (from the traditional East Asian aesthetics to the "gloom-doom" appeal of Brutalism)
- nearly all of the monuments were designed by the native architects
- all other cities on the poll (except Gulf Cities) were built at the expense of others...
- ...so there's no reason to feel threatened by a "failed ideology" ^_^









Picture Page | Amelia a Go Go | Flickr

Because the thread lacks Pyongyang as a poll option, I vote for the unwarranted-self-importance-burg instead (as a sign of our friendship).









Picture Page | Mark Panama | Flickr









Picture Page | Paul Ark | Flickr









Page | Author | Site









Picture Page | Outvision | Flickr









Page | Author | Site









Page | Author | Site








Picture Page | Pinkie Girl | Flickr









Page | Author | Site









Picture Page | Kok Leng Yeo | Flickr









Page | Author | Site









Picture Page | Kirvis | Flickr









Page | Author | Site









Page | Author | Site | HI-RES


----------



## Turbosnail

Erbse, I am a fan of the Frankfurt skyline but that third picture with the church:drool:


----------



## pierolol

Paris










http://www.flickr.com/photos/de3p/4816490524/sizes/o/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/de3p/4816490526/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

New York City is in a class of its own. It's synonymous with skyscrapers.

So New York get's my vote, followed by Hong Kong, Chicago, Sydney and Shanghai.


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore:


----------



## Grey Towers

Some hilarious poll results so far.


----------



## guy4versa4

im getting bored with ny,hongkong and chicago skyline....i love to see another city to win the vote,such as kl,singapore,ghuangzho,london,malburne,dubai..


----------



## erbse

^ Who would actually care, anyway? :dunno:


I'm not bored of skylines, I'm bored of this kind of useless polls & threads.


----------



## isaidso

New York's is still the best.


----------



## helghast

Hong Kong By FAR! new york has nothing on Hong Kong


----------



## Nando_ros

I love the prolix and aesthetic skyline of Frankfurt !!


----------



## midotoria

dubai


----------



## C.P Tan

Hong Kong skyline is the best! :cheers:


----------



## eddeux

There is no best skyline. It's all hocus pocus :colgate:


----------



## WiWiWi

I like chicago skyline


----------



## Prince Valium

hehe even if this kind of polls sucks for some members, I think it's interesting to compare opinions (well i'm a new member, so this is maybe why i'm not bored about that yet )

As I said it before the poll, New York for me, has the most charm (I hope this is written correct).

It has the perfect periphery, a perfect mix of old historical and new modern buildings, beautiful bridges, and encircled by a lot of water (rivers & the sea).

It is just the all together, what makes it special. The whole package, not just the skyline.

After N.Y. it would be Hong Kong on the 2nd place and then singapore on the 3rd place!


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore:*


----------



## dmoor82

For me it's a tie for #1 with NYC and HK!close behind would be Shanghai!


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

I love the Singapore skyline!! I think it shows exactly why big skylines aren't necessarily the best


----------



## dmoor82

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> I love the Singapore skyline!! I think it shows exactly why big skylines aren't necessarily the best


^^It sure packs alot of punch in a small area!and looks so great at night!


----------



## SingaporeCity

dmoor82 said:


> ^^It sure packs alot of punch in a small area!and looks so great at night!


The small area is expanding slowly as well.


----------



## Sky Harbor

I was going to vote for Manila, but it is not on the list. So I have to settle for a skyline which does not necessarily compare to it, but is beautiful nonetheless: *Pittsburgh*. kay:

To the thread starter: what was your basis for choosing the cities for the poll?


----------



## Prince Valium

Ok I must say, singapor's skyline is f****** awsome 

very nice pictures..

what about zurich??? I think zurich can compete with the other skylines?!


----------



## gm2263

Errrr, it's Dubai Guys. If not this year then probably the next when Downtown Dubai's construction will be nearing completion. The Burj Chalifa is whare it needs to be and so are its surrounding buildings. 

May not be the most historic skyline but it sure is the most "skyscraperlike"... 

Until the tower of Shanghai is completed, in which case, Dubai will have an equal rival in my view.


----------



## HK999

^^ dubai still lacks in

- urbanity
- diversity
- *density*
- balanced skyline
- backdrop
- ...

it has a long way to go if you ask me... especially to catch up with HK. also, dubai is no competition for shanghai which has about 5,000 buildings over 100m. that's a real skyscrapercity.


----------



## Prince Valium

^^

I absolutely agree with HK999

I like dubai and it's projects, which sets new higher benchmarks in regards to skyscrapers. I even have a book about dubai and its buildings and projects!

but for me, the city looks a bit messy..and I feel like the city could be shutted down and rebuilded on another place like las vegas...


----------



## the spliff fairy

this says it all


----------



## dmoor82

HK999 said:


> ^^ dubai still lacks in
> 
> - urbanity
> - diversity
> - *density*
> - balanced skyline
> - backdrop
> - ...
> 
> it has a long way to go if you ask me... especially to catch up with HK. also, dubai is no competition for shanghai which has about 5,000 buildings over 100m. that's a real skyscrapercity.


^^ I could not have said it better!perfect example of why Dubai is not at The top,but it's up in The top 5-7!


----------



## HK999

*#2 NEW YORK CITY*

astikhin









super big: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4078/4792041132_9d0533ca64_o.jpg

Wats2U









super big: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4080/4800220987_3ac10146f4_o.jpg

BarneyF









super big: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4117/4754979975_b7b6d03055_o.jpg


----------



## erbse

Why #2? It's ahead of HK.  Geil first shot.


----------



## ukiyo

1. HK
2. NYC
3. Chicago
4. Shanghai

NYC will be my #1 once the current U/C towers are completed.

Although for street level urbanity Tokyo is my favorite


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

I pretty much agree with everything _"erbse"_ is saying.

NY #1 forever


----------



## erbse

Everyone has to agree with what I'm saying or _we'll see banned people_!


----------



## Cadillac

NihonKitty said:


> 1. HK
> 2. NYC
> 3. Chicago
> 4. Shanghai
> 
> NYC will be my #1 once the current U/C towers are completed.
> 
> Although for street level urbanity Tokyo is my favorite


I agree. NYC will overtake HK once the new towers are finished... I would LOVE to visit Tokyo!!! My friend just got back from a business trip and he said it was AWESOME


----------



## Botswana

I don't get the fuss over Hong Kong. It looks nice at some angles, but there are too many shitty apartment blocks all over the place that look like they came from Russia. 

Which is funny, because I really like Moscow's skyline, especially with the new towers. :lol:


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

*There's no place like Sydney*


http://www.pix2mail.com/hdr-photography/amazing-hdr-photos.htm


http://www.flickr.com/photos/janed/4412974445/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/damiand...57343/sizes/l/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/375150583/sizes/l/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/harlz_/3708694966/sizes/l/


www.photoclub.com.ua


----------



## Vrooms

SINGAPORE:


----------



## SingaporeCity

Here's a bonus  something extra for a skyline.



















And for the love of F1


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore*


----------



## hkskyline

Cadillac said:


> I agree. NYC will overtake HK once the new towers are finished... I would LOVE to visit Tokyo!!! My friend just got back from a business trip and he said it was AWESOME


Actually, Tokyo's skyline is a bit disapointing. Their urban mass is big but they just don't have that many tall buildings for an urban area of 30 million.


----------



## erbse

Sydney could be really awesome if it had some historical skyscrapers sticking out.
Way too many concrete boxes sadly.


----------



## skyscrapercity

Personally, I like Seoul
Because there are not many cities which have not only tall bulidings but also 500 years old UNESCO world heritages.

Seoul's skyline with UNESCO cultural world heritage.









Yeoido Island district









Gangnam district, Southern area of Seoul, newly planned district in 70s.
(This district is well-organized, clean with careful city planning. But i don't like this distrct. This district is inhumane, characterless, not very korean and boring even though its skyline is well- balanced with taller buildings, compare to old district of Seoul.)


----------



## xXFallenXx

Nothing beats New York.


----------



## ukiyo

hkskyline said:


> Actually, Tokyo's skyline is a bit disapointing. Their urban mass is big but they just don't have that many tall buildings for an urban area of 30 million.


He is replying to "Although for street level urbanity Tokyo is my favorite"

Anyway I might as well post some Tokyo stuff here even though I don't think it's skyline is even close to being the best lol.



























































































The problem with Tokyo is all of the skyscrapers are seperated into little clusters.


----------



## SingaporeCity

Vrooms said:


> *Singapore Skyline 1986*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Singapore Skyline 2010*


As posted by Vrooms, Singapore Skyline has not changed much over the past few decades. Only in recent years, there were a few major developments and most of the ongoing developments are actually re-developments (due to the limited area). And this ongoing growth is sustainable as the population is growing slowly so is the economy. 

It's not plastic in my opinion and it is actually rated one of the most livable cities in Asia. Mercer 2010 Quality of Living Survey: "Singapore remains the highest-ranking Asian city at 28"

The buildings are mostly fully occupied and Singaporeans still live the same as before. It's not a dead city =)


----------



## ukiyo

Why do you post that survey ranking everytime Singapore is brought up? lol One survery doesn't show anything, there are dozens of surveys each with different results. I don't think anyone said Singapore looks plastic either, I only see that said about Dubai.


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore


----------



## Wey

erbse said:


> Dubai is the prime example of an urban dystopia. Artificial, inhuman and disturbing.


And that's why I love it! 

It's just so out of standards, it reminds me of Coruscant :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

hkskyline said:


> Yes - it was the intention to design 2 harbour gateways.


Well then i think they have done a good job in executing the gateway effect!


----------



## logorithm

Shoulda allowed more than one vote each to encourage objective votes. One-vote-only-please tends to be a subjective vote. I have no other choice but to vote for my city KL. It is not the best skyline of course, but it is one of the most recognisable and admired skylines in the world, thanx to the Petronas Twin Towers. And it is most impressive due to the fact that it is only a city of less than two million inhabitants. Simply can't compare apples-to-apples with our neighbours -- Bangkok's 9.1 million people, Jakarta's 7.8 million, and Singapore's 5 million. However, you can compare KL to the City of Manila, but not Metro Manila, which is actually made up of 16 cities. KL is in a class of its own.

BTW, it's Kuala Lumpur, not Kuala Lumpar.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

NYC
CHICAGo
dubai


----------



## World 2 World

*-Kuala Lumpur-*


----------



## El_Greco

Ribarca said:


>


Amazing shot there!


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Awesome pic of Hong Kong!


----------



## isaidso

logorithm said:


> I have no other choice but to vote for my city KL. *It is not the best skyline of course,*


You had no other choice? Were there some Malaysian extremists holding you at gun point during the voting session? It's not the best, but you'll vote for it anyway because I have no choice? Now there you have it folks!

:hammer: :rofl: :nuts: :lol: :wallbash: :hahaha: :doh:


----------



## logorithm

isaidso said:


> You had no other choice? Were there some Malaysian extremists holding you at gun point during the voting session? It's not the best, but I'll vote for it anyway because I have no choice. Now there you have it folks!
> 
> :hammer: :rofl: :nuts: :lol: :wallbash: :hahaha: :doh:


Why quote me only that part? You should quote me the whole. You act like the tabloid -- sensationallising issues. There you have it folks. :lol:


----------



## Turbosnail

Well, he has got a point - this is why polls get a bit warped. By your rules I should have voted for London even though I voted Hong Kong. Should have added the condition that you are not allowed to vote for your own city. I mean, voting for yourself, come on - that's schoolboy stuff, lol!!


----------



## Turbosnail

Btw - I apologise to everyone for misspelling Kuala Lumpur in the thread title. Once I had posted it and clicked the first vote, I couldn't change it but I did realise it immediately - bad form!


----------



## logorithm

Turbosnail said:


> Well, he has got a point - this is why polls get a bit warped. By your rules I should have voted for London even though I voted Hong Kong. Should have added the condition that you are not allowed to vote for your own city. I mean, voting for yourself, come on - that's schoolboy stuff, lol!!


What do you mean 'by my rules'? I didn't set any rules. I was only pointing out that the poll tends to be biased because people tend to vote for their own city, and that is a fact. I did admit that my vote was a subjective vote, didn't I? Just how are you gonna stop people from voting for their own city?

If I was allowed two votes, I woulda voted HK first, then KL. If I was allowed three votes, I woulda added NY as my second choice.

Grow up schoolboy. Don't make an issue out of a non-issue.


----------



## Turbosnail

Touched a raw nerve there? Come on, you're more intelligent than that.. by your rules I was referring to the entire reason polls are warped which is that people vote for their own cities which means I accept that and nope, definitely was not making an issue out of it (note the "lol" at the end of my last post and stop trying to be clever:lol


----------



## logorithm

Turbosnail said:


> Touched a raw nerve there? Come on, you're more intelligent than that.. by your rules I was referring to the entire reason polls are warped which is that people vote for their own cities which means I accept that and nope, definitely was not making an issue out of it (note the "lol" at the end of my last post and stop trying to be clever:lol


Oh yeah? You agreed with a person who thinks it was an issue, but that doesn't mean you agreed it was an issue? LOL!

(Note the 'LOL' at the end? What do you think that means?) :lol:


----------



## Turbosnail

..


----------



## Turbosnail

Had to ressurect this poll for the sake of another thread - top ten skylines according to this poll..

1. Hong Kong
2. New York
3. Chicago
4= Kuala Lumpur
4= Singapore
6. Dubai
7= Shanghai
7= Sao Paolo
9. Moscow
10= Paris
10= Frankfurt


----------



## -Corey-

Toronto not even in the top 10? :S id say is number 4 after Chicago.


----------



## Botswana

Sao Paulo has a skyline? :lol:


----------



## pierolol

^^ hno:In SA and in Brazil we have beter skylines than Sao Paulo...


----------



## koolio

-Corey- said:


> Toronto not even in the top 10? :S id say is number 4 after Chicago.


Subjectively, Toronto is the 6th best according to my opinion after Singapore, NY, Hong Kong, Shanghai and Chicago. But it is quite obvious that this list is influenced by homerism more than anything else, has it doesn't surprise me all that much.


----------



## Turbosnail

I think part of the problem with these polls is that for example all the Brazilians visiting yhe thread may vote Sao Paulo or all of the Russians may vote for Moscow even though these skylines you would think wouldn't be in a top 20 it gives a very warped view on rankings until there are enough fair votes cast to wash out those that have just voted for their own city or country.


----------



## sodapop_19

worlds best skyline is definetly hong kong, followed by new york city and then tokyo (imo)


----------



## Myster E

^^ I always thought tokyo was underrated, one of my favourite skylines.

Best overall skyline for variety is NYC, Hong Kong for the glamour, both interesting skylines with huge buildings.

In the future maybe Guangzhou or Shanghai.


----------



## xXFallenXx

isaidso said:


> There are only 4-5 cities that should have *any* votes as 'best in the world'. I'm more flabbergasted that Dallas got 2 votes and London got 5 votes, etc.


Yes, this is my point in saying Manila doesn't have a place here. Only 5 or 6 cities do.


----------



## idiamindada

North America : NY
South America : all are so boring!
East Asia : HK
South East Asia : Singapore
Europe : Frankfurt (europe is best for its heritage buildings, not modern one)
Africa : none (all ugly)
Middle East : none. all look too typical

Australasia : Sydney


----------



## PendatangBaru

*Introducing : Jakarta*


































































When Jakarta Tower (600 M) completed, than Jakarta goes to world skyline race


----------



## Turbosnail

Maybe the poll should have been "What is your favourite skyline from this list of random cities" to help prevent people throwing their toys out of the pram..


----------



## isaidso

ChitownCity said:


> ^You think atl, h-town, & LA a better contenders? Guangzhou, Shenzhen, & the other giants deserve atleast 20 votes...



No, I think only 4-5 cities could arguably be the world's best skyline. By extension, all others should receive no votes as they're not #1 in the world. 20 votes for Shenzhen means 20 people think Shenzhen is the best skyline on the planet. I don't think one can make a good argument for that at all.


----------



## isaidso

xXFallenXx said:


> Yes, this is my point in saying Manila doesn't have a place here. Only 5 or 6 cities do.


Yep, there should only be 5 or 6 cities to choose from. The others aren't credible candidates for that title of world's best.


----------



## solent

My top 5 

New York City (because it's NYC)
London (i'm biased :lol
Toronto (big Canadian fan)
Chicago (it's awesome)
Tokyo (it's underrated by most people,so i'd choose this  )


----------



## quanghuynhchung

If you say which City have the Best Skyline in the world I would say that HONG KONG is the BEST Skyline! It's just my opinion because Hong Kong have beautiful harbour view at night!


----------



## isaidso

Hong Kong, New York, Shanghai, Chicago. It's one of those 4.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

There are some options on the poll that don't even deserve to be on the list.


----------



## Beny!

Panama should be here, isnt the best in the world, but is the best in latina america... 









From Flickr










From Flickr










by CHI3









From Flickr


----------



## pierolol

^^Panama city it's massive but I dont like very much the design of the buildings (it's just an opinion) In LATAM I prefer Buenos Aires or Mexico City:cheers:. Santiago too but I am not objective! jejej


----------



## Canalero

Panama City also has the tallest skyscrapers in Latin America.


----------



## HOLABETO

The envied Dubai


----------



## Turbosnail

...


----------



## Tillor87

I'm going for Hong Kong


----------



## thicken

i dont like asian mega cities, i prefer something like montreal, rio, santiago, bsas, paris, toronto


----------



## 1+2=3

Hong kong.


----------



## Tyaediie

กรุงเทพหายไปไหนอ่ะ


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5001/5241007709_8b5e073977_b.jpg


----------



## fox1

*Sydney*​








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4804193842/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Anzac_Bridge_from_the_air.jpg


halloleo









http://eastexchange.com.au/

 
robbiea_76


riviera2005 


ianmain 









photolibrary dreamstime​​


----------



## Ly_Khan

Panama City?


----------



## DudyMako

*Shanghai*


----------



## ronnyfv

¿Y Panamá?

me hizo falta...


----------



## luci203

isaidso said:


> Yes, that's why I wrote 'etc'. Atlanta, Houston, and Los Angeles should get zero votes. They all should, save 4-5 cities.


Is not the best in the world, but Los Angeles do have a decent amout of skyscrapers/highrises.

But they are too spread out. (Downtown, Century City, Wilshire Boulevard, Long Beach, Warner Center, etc.)

If they would be in one cluster, it would be a decent skyline... top 5 in NA)


----------



## beerbyte

For me is 

1.New York (Manhattan)
2.Toronto
3.Sydney
4.Hong Kong 
5.Chicago


----------



## bonivison




----------



## Turbosnail

That's a nice distance shot of Shanghai..


----------



## OEincorparated

HOLABETO said:


> The envied Dubai


Dubai, is insane!


----------



## somrach1

how about Toronto old spice lol 

[URL="http://







[/URL]
[URL="http://







[/URL]
[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## sodapop_19

dubai rocks!


----------



## somrach1

*VAncouver * how come it's not on the list ? 

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## ChitownCity

isaidso said:


> No, I think only 4-5 cities could arguably be the world's best skyline. By extension, all others should receive no votes as they're not #1 in the world. 20 votes for Shenzhen means 20 people think Shenzhen is the best skyline on the planet. I don't think one can make a good argument for that at all.


Gotcha kay: I read it wrong at 1st...


----------



## DrDre

I like this Toronto skyline, i think it should be included in one of the world's best skylines


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Hong Kong











Singapore


----------



## andru04499




----------



## _00_deathscar

isaidso said:


> Hong Kong, New York, Shanghai, Chicago. It's one of those 4.


I think you could make a case for Toronto, Singapore, Dubai and Sydney.


----------



## philphil60

What a fantastic Panorama of Hong Kong!! Beautiful, makes you wanna visit.


----------



## yubnub

You dont need skyscrapers for a great skyline. 

Salzburg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brgu/5131908612/sizes/l/
This small city has many domes and spires on its skyline which combine with the castle and the mountains. 

Oxford








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martipa/4301751110/sizes/l/
Another small city with a skyline full of great buildings of different sizes and shapes

A great skyline must have some great buildings on it, having lots of tall boxes cluttered together is not enough imo


----------



## Pfeuffer

haikiller11 said:


> ya underestimate the city planning. City planning makes Singapore the best skyline in South East Asia without any super tall, city planning makes KL and Manila become shit when they stand next to London or Paris
> 
> ya also underestimate the value of architecture. ya can say that Manila has more skyscrapers than London but a bunch of concrete rubbish can never compete against a skyscraper like The Gherkin or Tour First


comparing london to one of the great asian cities is just pathetic ! hno:


----------



## Pansori

London most certainly is _not_ a good example of city planning. :|


----------



## 645577

dubai :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## cardiff

London is probably the best city for for city planning, seeing as so many different plans have been incorporated over the years lol. Might not be a planned city from the start, but almost 100% of the time, the most planned cities are the most sterile, lifeless and least pedestrian friendly (and nearly always have being made up of extreemly bland buildings with maybe 1 or 2 interesting ones).

I personally find a skyline with a mix of historical domes and spires, mixed with skyscrapers far more exciting than just skyscrapers alone. Singapore is great because you have a modern and old skyline; its modern one is excellent, its old ok. London has a good modern skyline, and an excellent old skyline. For some people its the muber of skyscrapers that are important, IMO its important to have a certain density, but too many skyscrapers is often overkill, loosing any beauty in massing and therefore making the skyline ugly. Using Singapore again, i personally thought its skyline more beautiful before the most recent skyscrapers (though i love the skyscrapers individually). Using London as an example i find the walkie talkie development un balances the skyline and makes the overall skyline more ugly.


----------



## ChitownCity

with posts like yubnub's just confirms that this thread is over....


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenecrepieux/5352404616/




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_deven/5378108846/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasuhai/5357748158/


----------



## Pansori

cardiff said:


> London is probably the best city for for city planning, seeing as so many different plans have been incorporated over the years lol. Might not be a planned city from the start, but almost 100% of the time, the most planned cities are the most sterile, lifeless and least pedestrian friendly (and nearly always have being made up of extreemly bland buildings with maybe 1 or 2 interesting ones).
> 
> I personally find a skyline with a mix of historical domes and spires, mixed with skyscrapers far more exciting than just skyscrapers alone. Singapore is great because you have a modern and old skyline; its modern one is excellent, its old ok. London has a good modern skyline, and an excellent old skyline. For some people its the muber of skyscrapers that are important, IMO its important to have a certain density, but too many skyscrapers is often overkill, loosing any beauty in massing and therefore making the skyline ugly. Using Singapore again, i personally thought its skyline more beautiful before the most recent skyscrapers (though i love the skyscrapers individually). Using London as an example i find the walkie talkie development un balances the skyline and makes the overall skyline more ugly.


Of course I don't mean just the skyscrapers and skyline. The most important things are urban enviroment, pedestrian friendliness, traffic conditions and integration of everything around. From my personal experience the best city in this sense is (by very far) Singapore. London is among the worse when it comes to planning simply because there hasn't been much planning in the first place.


----------



## cardiff

I think alot more planning goes on in London than you give it credit for, i'm not sure sure what you mean by lack of planning seeing how long it takes to get anything past the planning stage in the UK in general. London might not be a planed city from the start, but its been around for a heck of a long time, if it didnt work then it wouldnt be the way it is. I wouldnt say Singapore is a particularly well planned city either, and to a great extent follows the Britsh colonial style of cities. If you mean that there isnt major pedestrianisation of street, then there is in areas, but you have to realise the size and power in London, and how difficult it is to effect change.


----------



## Pansori

cardiff said:


> I think alot more planning goes on in London than you give it credit for, i'm not sure sure what you mean by lack of planning seeing how long it takes to get anything past the planning stage in the UK in general. London might not be a planed city from the start, but its been around for a heck of a long time, if it didnt work then it wouldnt be the way it is. I wouldnt say Singapore is a particularly well planned city either, and to a great extent follows the Britsh colonial style of cities. If you mean that there isnt major pedestrianisation of street, then there is in areas, but you have to realise the size and power in London, and how difficult it is to effect change.


I'm not saying it is easy to change things in London. It is really difficult to change anything right now without colossal amounts of cash but the matter of fact is that London is _not_ a well planned city and therefore should not be put as a positive example of that. If you're looking for a well historically planned city then look no further than Paris. For a modern one it's Singapore. And yes, Singapore is a _very_ well planned city. If you have taken a ride, walked or taken public transport there you should definitely be aware of this. It simply doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Guaporense

_00_deathscar said:


> I think you could make a case for Toronto, Singapore, Dubai and Sydney.


And São Paulo, of course.

What? São Paulo? The city without any real skyscraper? Well, although SP doesn't have any special high rise, it has the greatest quantity of high rises in any city in the world. That's because the bulk of the city's population of 20 million resides in buildings over 12 stories.

How many highrises there are in São Paulo? Estimates vary from 27 thousand to 40 thousand.


----------



## Pfeuffer

hey guys ! London should definately not be discussed on this thread !


----------



## Pfeuffer

Yep, Sao Paulo is huge, but Shanghai or Shenzhen got even more highrises ?!


----------



## Yahz91

PARIS, FRANCE BEST PLACE EVER


----------



## Guaporense

Pfeuffer said:


> Yep, Sao Paulo is huge, but Shanghai or Shenzhen got even more highrises ?!


Shanghai had 6,700 highrises in late 2004, today they probably have over 10,000. Shenzen is smaller than Shanghai. New York has 6,000 highrises, Hong Kong, 7,000.

São Paulo has between 27,000 and 40,000 highrises, depending on the estimate. The city of Belo Horizonte, third largest in Brazil, has about 6-7 thousand highrises, competing with New York, Hong Kong and Shanghai of 2004.

Brazil is far ahead other countries in number of highrises because the standard commie blocks of the country have over 12 stories and in the large cities a large proportion of the population live in these housing blocks.

It will take several decades of fast expansion in Shanghai skyline for them to approach São Paulo, also note that São Paulo is growing their skyline as well, each year probably over 500 new highrises are build in SP.


----------



## _00_deathscar

No, you couldn't make a case for Sao Paolo.


----------



## ChitownCity

^actually he could pending on one's taste...


----------



## watcher09

Sao Paulo has expansive clusters of buildings. It maybe has more buildings than many cities of the world, but they are plain looking and not that tall. Asian cities have more beautiful and taller buildings. That makes the difference.


----------



## elculo

Yahz91 said:


> PARIS, FRANCE BEST PLACE EVER


:stupid:
Is it really so hard to resize a picture?


----------



## Guaporense

ChitownCity said:


> ^actually he could pending on one's taste...


I like a certain degree of blandness. Asian cities have too much color in their skyline, creating chromatic pollution. Hong Kong lacks mass and size, while their buildings always seem to compete with one another to be more beautiful. I also think that HK's skyline was better 20 years ago than today.

São Paulo skyline is abstract art. :banana:


----------



## Pfeuffer

Guaporense said:


> Shanghai had 6,700 highrises in late 2004, today they probably have over 10,000. Shenzen is smaller than Shanghai. New York has 6,000 highrises, Hong Kong, 7,000.
> 
> São Paulo has between 27,000 and 40,000 highrises, depending on the estimate. The city of Belo Horizonte, third largest in Brazil, has about 6-7 thousand highrises, competing with New York, Hong Kong and Shanghai of 2004.
> 
> Brazil is far ahead other countries in number of highrises because the standard commie blocks of the country have over 12 stories and in the large cities a large proportion of the population live in these housing blocks.
> 
> It will take several decades of fast expansion in Shanghai skyline for them to approach São Paulo, also note that São Paulo is growing their skyline as well, each year probably over 500 new highrises are build in SP.


a highrise is for me a building with a height of 100m or more ! I don`t think
that Sao Paulo got 27.000 to 40.000 of those !


----------



## Guaporense

watcher09 said:


> Sao Paulo has expansive clusters of buildings. It maybe has more buildings than many cities of the world, but they are plain looking and not that tall.


Maybe more? São Paulo has a nearly continuous cover of 25 kilometers of highrises! You can fit all Hong Kong's buildings in 1/8 of the area.

Unless you can find cities with 30-40 thousand reported highrises, you cannot say that São Paulo has "maybe more than many", you say that São Paulo has the "more than all".

And yes, they aren't tall, if São Paulo had the same proportion of tall highrises in proportion to the size of the skyline as New York and Hong Kong, then São Paulo would have 1500 buildings over 150 meters.



> Asian cities have more beautiful and taller buildings. That makes the difference.


Beautiful alone, when they are in clusters they tend to overburden the eye and lose elegance.


----------



## Guaporense

Pfeuffer said:


> a highrise is for me a building with a height of 100m or more ! I don`t think
> that Sao Paulo got 27.000 to 40.000 of those !


According to Emporis:

New York has 6,000 buildings over 35 meters, over 100 meters would be probably around 500.

São Paulo has only around 100 buildings of 90 meters of more.

A city with 40,000 buildings over 100 meters would need to have 500 million inhabitants. :lol::lol:

São Paulo has 40,000 highrises because 80% of them are under 60 meters height. The distribution of highrise height in SP would look like this:

25,900 - over 35 meters, lower than 55 meters
10,000 - over 55 meters, lower than 75 meters
4,000 - over 75 meters, lower than 90 meters
100 - over 90 meters

São Paulo doesn't have skyscrapers because of zoning laws. They are virtually illegal in the city! Without any kind of zoning laws, SP today would certainly have buildings over 400 meters.


----------



## Pfeuffer

New York got more than 500 real highrises ! buildings that are under 100m don`t count
cause they don`t have a real impact of a great skyline ! look to a small skyline like
Frankfurt, Kuala Lumpur or Cartagena. these cities are much smaller than Sao Paulo but
they got a far better skyline.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Worlds best _skyline_, as in, the sky. Not a ground-cover.


----------



## jetmty1

Pfeuffer said:


> New York got more than 500 real highrises ! buildings that are under 100m don`t count
> cause they don`t have a real impact of a great skyline ! look to a small skyline like
> Frankfurt, Kuala Lumpur or Cartagena. these cities are much smaller than Sao Paulo but
> they got a far better skyline.


TOTALly AGREE.


----------



## foadi

where are you getting yor figures for number of highrises? if its emporis it is completely useless for asian cities.


----------



## ChitownCity

Guaporense said:


> I like a certain degree of blandness. Asian cities have too much color in their skyline, creating chromatic pollution. Hong Kong lacks mass and size, while their buildings always seem to compete with one another to be more beautiful. I also think that HK's skyline was better 20 years ago than today.
> 
> São Paulo skyline is abstract art. :banana:


Actually from what I've seen Brazil has the most colorful looking skylines. And I love it!! For me when I think of top skylines, I also factor in how it would feel from ground level. Sao Paulo is so mindbogglingly ridiculous that it's insane. Every single direction you go no matter how far, you'll always feel as if you are still smack dab in the middle of the city. Plus their commieblocks and other highrises, from what I've seen, just doesn't come of as a huge eyesore like most of China's commies (looks like all of them are incomplete and decaying no matter when they were built).

Height doesn't mean a thing to me when the entire region is built up like Sao Paulo, Tokyo, Shanghai, etc. I'll take a block of Sao Paulo over a sing skyscraper/supertall any day. Of course it wouldn't hurt if SP did build a couple of skyscrapers though just to give the megalopolis a distinctive identity either... (a european skyline over a brazilian one, really??)...


----------



## Miguel_Prat

New York!


----------



## GoodBoisAwesome

Pfeuffer said:


> hey guys ! London should definately not be discussed on this thread !


and Frankfurt


----------



## Pfeuffer

and neither Sao Paulo


----------



## GoodBoisAwesome

Pfeuffer said:


> and neither Sao Paulo


Sorry, Sao Paulo doesn't deserve to be one of world's best skylines =(

But i am in love with Rio de Janeiro, one of the world's most amazing places =)


----------



## RaySthlm

............


----------



## RaySthlm

sorry..


----------



## desertpunk

*Toronto*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gus5d/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gus5d/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dieseltheque/


----------



## GoodBoisAwesome

Toronto is sexy i like it so much. It looks much cooler at night with the river, trees and CN tower. Canada <3


----------



## redbaron_012

OK..........I have to admit I have a love for New York...but in real life Melbourne is ...everything : ) 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
.........saw this on someplace called Skyscrapercity ? but I live it everyday and wouldn't be anywhere else....unless a holiday in New York now and then : )


----------



## desertpunk

*Noo Yawk*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/naxaatlantis/


----------



## _00_deathscar

That's gaw-jus.


----------



## RokasLT

*who can argue that this one is not the best?*


----------



## Fenol

TOP20 Best Chinese Skylines:


----------



## Huskies37

WOW!!! beautiful :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: Asian Cities are great :banana:


----------



## mvictory

WOW, its hard to believe that 1 country can have 20 skylines of that proportion.


----------



## isaidso

RokasLT said:


> *who can argue that this one is not the best?*


Moi. New York and Shanghai are both better! :yes:


----------



## sakai

la defense is a very cute skyline and paris is a beautiful city as a whole imo super underrated.

nyc is #1 if you disagree you're just a hater and i dont care about your opinion.

sao paulo is not a contender even for top 20 best skyline... a flat cover of ugly midrise can barely fit the definition of skyline. and it has more vote than sydney? shanghai? toronto??? while guangzhou has 3 votes i lol'd so hard because these poll results are jokes.

these are pictures of guangzhou posted around ssc. dont get me wrong, im sure sao paulo is an awesome city but as far as skylines go it looks like some dry dog poop compared to any big chinese city.




big-dog said:


> by mouri1986





big-dog said:


> CBD axis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 上海-大众, home.news.cn





WLager said:


> *Guangzhou，capital of canton province， populated with 10.4million people，center city of south China~*


----------



## sakai

Pansori said:


> Of course I don't mean just the skyscrapers and skyline. The most important things are urban enviroment, pedestrian friendliness, traffic conditions and integration of everything around. From my personal experience the best city in this sense is (by very far) Singapore. London is among the worse when it comes to planning simply because there hasn't been much planning in the first place.


only this is best skyline thread not best urban enviroment, pedestrian friendliness, traffic conditions and integration thread


----------



## WhoDatSB

Nothing beats the uber gorgeous skyline of Hong Kong


----------



## desertpunk

*Los Angeles*

]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertscanonrebelt2idigitalphotography/


----------



## ChitownCity

the more I think about how short most of Sao Paulo's buildings actually are I guess its not that smart to call it top best skylines. but imo it definitely has la beat^....


----------



## bigbarcelona

I lived in my favorite city NYC & I love Tokyo... But, Hong Kong hands down wins this one! And another thing, how the hell pittsburgh made it to the list? An ok skyline, but not for this category. Plus, how the hell Buenos Aires & Santiago de Chile got look over for Pittsburgh? Pittsburgh being in this list really makes it laughable.


----------



## muckie

Its true that Sao Paulo has no highrises... due to conservative urban legislation. Its not the best one for sure. 

On the other hand, one should have the ability to sense its abstract beauty, like Guaporense puts. Its a mass o plan buildins, some modern, some old..ok... but its chaotic sea of buildings is marvelous, people should just reconsidere their sense of beauty and open up for the aesthetics of the blur, massive and yet simple... 

Im not saying this because Im Brazilian... but there is no doubt that SP takes your breath away when flying into it.


----------



## ChitownCity

^no doubt about that


----------



## dmoor82

This is really a three horse race between NYC,HK,and Shanghai! IMO,but there are some darkhorses like Chicago,Dubai, and a few others!


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I voted for Chicago even though I think NY and HK are more impressive. For me, "best" is not just impressiveness but also attractiveness and I think Chicago is more attractive.


----------



## dmoor82

Nouvellecosse said:


> I voted for Chicago even though I think NY and HK are more impressive. For me, "best" is not just impressiveness but also attractiveness and I think Chicago is more attractive.


Speaking of attractive,Halifax is a beautiful city imo!


----------



## Guaporense

I voted for Hong Kong for people's information. I don't think SP is the best skyline in the world, however, it is significant! It is better than any American city except Chicago and New York, why? 

Because it is a 50 times bigger mass of highrises than any city in the US except New York and Chicago.

I also think is it more significant than any Chinese city, except Hong Kong and Shanghai. A city is not only 10 big buildings. Frankfurt doesn't even look like a real city, but more like a business center in the countryside.

SP also has some high quality buildings:



















In total the city has about the same number of buildings over 100 meters than Toronto, for instance, plus over 25 thousand small highrises.

It is the most massive skyline in the world:


----------



## Guaporense

foadi said:


> where are you getting yor figures for number of highrises? if its emporis it is completely useless for asian cities.


Emporis is like a wikipedia database on highrises, it tends to catalog the number of buildings that their users/employees manage to find and add. North American cities have most of their highrises in the database because they have few highrises and are easy to catalogue, Asian cities have more highrises but they are less noticeable individually, like the Brazilian cities.

Emporis numbers:

New York - 5,899

São Paulo - 5,667

Shanghai - 990

However, the real numbers would look like:

São Paulo - 30,000

Shanghai - 10,000

New York - 6,000


----------



## RaySthlm

emporis even put 10-storey buildings from Stockholm/Sweden on their database, but doesn't add +40-storey buildings from Bangkok with better quality .

Now I just checked that Bangkok has only 786 highrises (which is maybe over 6000 - 10.000) and Stockholm has over 200 highrises.

Here is Stockholms top 20 list:

1. Kista Science Tower 20 124 m 32 2003 
2. Söder Torn 9 86 m 24 1997 
3. Skrapan 11 86 m 27 1959 
4. DN-Skrapan 7 84 m 26 1964 
5. Folksamhuset 11 79 m 24 1959 
6. Wenner-Gren Center 4 76 m 25 1961 
7. Rica Talk Hotel 7 72 m 18 2006 
8. Hötorgshus 3 [Hötorgscity] 3 72 m 19 1962 
9. Hötorgshus 4 [Hötorgscity] 4 72 m 19 1962 
10. Hötorgshus 1 [Hötorgscity] 3 72 m 19 1960 
11. Hötorgshus 2 [Hötorgscity] 2 72 m 19 1960 
12. Scandic Hotel Ariadne 2 62 m 17 1989 
13. Hötorgshus 5 [Hötorgscity] 6 61 m 19 1965 
14. Bonnierhuset 5 61 m 18 1949 
15. Södra Kungstornet [Kungstornen] 4 61 m 17 1925 
16. Norra Kungstornet [Kungstornen] 2 60 m 16 1924 
17. Sportpalatset 1 58 m 15 1930 
18. S:t Erikspalatset 2 58 m 13 1910 
19. Arenavägen 39 [Globen City Kontor] 2 58 m 16 1988 
20. Radisson SAS Strand Hotel 3 56 m 13 1912 


As we can see, Emporis is not really that reliable, is it?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

I fail to see the quality buildings in those SP photos...


----------



## jimPUNKZ

that made me realize SP is a kraken along with shanghai!!!...wew........


----------

